# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  الدوري السعودي الممتاز يعود اليوم بأربع مواجهات بعد فترة التوقف

## loveme1407

تعود منافسات الدوري السعودي الممتاز مجددا مساء اليوم الخميس بعد انقطاع دام قرابة الثلاثة اسابيع نظير قدوم العشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان المبارك وعيد الفطر حسب لوائح الإتحاد السعودي والمعمول بها لكل عام . 
وتستتهل اليوم ثمانية أندية مبارياتها في اربعة مواجهات مختلفة بعد فترة التوقف للدوري .. 
على ضفاف الساحل الغربي ستكون الجماهير مع موعد في مباراة من العيار الثقيل حيث يستضيف فريق الإتحاد الفريق الإتفاقي على استاد الأمير عبدالله الفيصل بجدة في لقاء يتوقع ان تحضر فيه الندية والإثارة كون الإتحاد متصدر الدوري حتى الآن بواقع (16) نقطة من ستة مباريات خاضها .... والإتفاق في مركز الوصافة برصيد (12) نقطة حصدها من أربع مباريات دون ان يلحق به أي خساره .. 
وفي العاصمة الرياض يستضيف فريق النصر الفريق الوحداوي .. فالنصر رغم بدايته المتعثرة الا انه استطاع تسجيل فوز مهم خارج ارضه على الفريق الأهلاوي في الجولة ما قبل توقف الدوري وحل ثامنا في الترتيب العام للدوري بواقع (5) نقاط من خمسة مباريات خاضها طوال الجولات السابقة .. وعلى النقيض الآخر يأتي الوحدة صاحب المستويات الرائعة الموسم الماضي والذي كانت انطلاقته مميزه هذا العام قبل ان يتعثر في المبارتين الأخيره امام الإتفاق والشباب على التوالي ليتجمد رصيده عند (6) نقاط محتلاً المركز السادس . 
وفي الوسطى وتحديدا في الرياض ايضاً يحل الحزم ضيفاً على الفريق الشبابي الذي استعاد توازنه وحل ثالثا ضمن الترتيب العام بعد ان جمع (8 ) نقاط من خمسة لقاءات .. اما الحزم صاحب المركز السابع والذي يحمل في جعبته (5) نقاط من ستة مباريات خاضها كان بدوره يسجل مستويات أكثر من رائعة تارة ومنخفضة تارة أخرى .. 
أما على الساحل الشرقي سيكون لقاء من نوع خاص عندما يستضيف القادسية الفريق الهلالي 
فالقادسية متذيل الترتيب العام يأمل في تسجيل إنتفاضه واللحاق بركب الأندية والتقدم في سلم الدوري خاصة وأنه لا يملك سوى ( نقطة واحدة ) رغم خوضه خمسة لقاءات .
اما الفريق الهلالي يأمل هو الأخر في مصالحة جماهيرة ونسيان الخروج من البطولة الأسيوية وخسارته الغير متوقعة على أرضه مؤخرا امام فريق نجران ويحل الهلال حتى ما قبل هذ اللقاء في المركز التاسع برصيد ( 3 ) نقاط بعدما لعب لقائين فقط .

----------

